# Blue Dream Haze Macroshot



## GrowBoxing (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey everyone, we just finished our first cannabis grow cycle with our prototype automated grow box and got some pretty cool results. Here is a shot we took of a bud of Blue Dream Haze under a microscope.

http://imgur.com/WZzopkh (link because the picture is massive)

Enjoy!


----------



## morghiuna01 (Mar 11, 2016)

How can you take this capture with sharpness ? Which camera model do you use here ?


----------

